# Can you please give me some sex positions for a 40 week, massive bump?!



## tiggerpony

As title says! I was due today and have had NO signs at all but want to try DTD with hubby tonight (pref all night as MW said we got to litrally do it all night for it to have any effect?!) and I need some sex position ideas other than doggy style (me on all fours, hubby knelt behind me!) for us - bearing in mind my bump is massive, and I mean MASSIVE...cos we been doing doggy style since I been pregnant and it's boring now lol

Thank you in advance! :flower:


----------



## 88shelz

cowgirl!


----------



## CharlieKeys

The only two that are even comfortable for me is doggy sort of bent over the couch or spooning! Apparently doggy is best for inducing labour as it Allows the sperm to go in deeper and sit on the cervix! Also been told you need to let it sit on there for an hour :)


----------



## tiggerpony

How do I let it sit in there for an hour without hubby staying in me....saying that he will go floppy wont he lol? Also, cow girl? You mean me on top? I tried that 2 nights ago and my bump just bounced around on his stomach and it put us both right off LOL


----------



## Lea8198

Spooning is the only way we could do it and it worked too! We did it in the morning and I was in labor later that day. Good luck x


----------



## CharlieKeys

Lol no he can leave! You should just sort of lie down for an hour with your hips tilted ;)


----------



## gonnabeamummy

Me and my hubby do it doggy style, as that's the only way I can do it without being uncomfortable.

My bump is really huge, so "standard" sex position has been off the cards for a loooooong time :lol:

I hope sex brings on labour for me, as we've been doing it almost every hour for the last 4 days, not only for the obvious reason, but also because I keep getting SO horny real quick after sex.

Initially we both found it good, but now I just wish I could go back to having sex a few times a day, rather than a few hundred times :lol:


----------



## First.timer

play big spoon little spoon! your the little spoon obviously - even though that might be far from the truth. he can grab your hip with one hand and a shoulder/boob with the other - perfect. lol x


----------



## jocelynmarie

Since cowgirl didn't work, maybe reverse cowgirl would work a little better?? That way your belly isn't hitting his, but then I suppose it would hit his thighs, so maybe still a turn off... dunno!!

Doggy is the only that I can really conceive of at this point, but I'm not having sex, so I'm of no real help!


----------



## Shell N Bump

I agree with spooning. Me and the OH do that most times tho my bump is still smal enough for him to be on top. Me going on top failed a few weeks ago, i felt so heavy and unsexy that it turned me right off lol


----------



## IHrtSteve

Stooping is the only way in my eyes! Add in the vibrator for your extra pleasure! Buzz buzz! LOL


----------



## IHrtSteve

supposed to say stooping! ha


----------



## IHrtSteve

spooning! geez, my phone keeps changing my words


----------



## First.timer

haha x


----------



## CharlieKeys

IHrtSteve said:


> spooning! geez, my phone keeps changing my words

:haha: I was sitting there thinking what on earth is stooping?! Why have I not heard about it until I saw this!


----------



## OctBebe

Same I was trying to imagine what stooping could be? Lucky you cleared that up I had some weird images in my head.


----------



## Honeybear1976

We can still get away with him on top but that won't be possible much longer, we both enjoy me on too although sometimes I do feel self conscious with our stomachs almost meeting in the middle!!! :haha: Only position I can think of other than the ones mentioned is scissors, that would work and it's deep so could induce labour, although you'll never induce labour unless it's all ready anyway. Good luck :)


----------



## allaboard

Stooping!! LMAO, the picture in my head isn't at all sexy, God i'm laughing right now :)

Well, up to now we can still gravitate to missionary if it's not for long and he keeps pressure off my tummy and the cross one, where he's side on facing me and i'm on my back with legs over him (again not for long as bump is heavy to be on my back long). Also good right now are spooning, cowgirl or reverse cowgirl and scissors. One we don't tend to do as it's not the most intimate is doggy but we've talked about the fact it might have to progress to this and spooning only lol.


----------

